# [Wet Thumb Forum]-start of my new tank



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Set up my 18 gallon this weekend.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Set up my 18 gallon this weekend.


----------



## Cody (Jun 26, 2004)

Looks great! I don't know why more people don't use black backgrounds and dark substrates. Shows off the plants and fish perfectly IMO. What kind of substrate are you using?


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

IUnknown,

you are off to a great start with your tank! Very nice picture with great colors! 
Could you tell us a bit more about this setup (lighting, substrate, fertilization regimen, plants, fish,...)?

Thank you,
Sven


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2003)

Good start.

How much light do you have ?

Your Glossostigma elatinoides is growing vertically

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I am using eco-complete substrate. I am going to write up a journal with all the pictures from setting it up, so more details later. It is a 18T with 62 watts. The glosso is growing vertically because I had just planted it that day. Hopefully it will do fine in the 18T, I had had it growing great in the 10 gallon before.


----------

